# Minneapolis Cross Motor



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought I would share this pictures

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0017_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0016_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0020_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0019_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0018_IMG.jpg>


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Did you find that on your Montana trip?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

nice pics caseman that would be a nice tractor to have. was it for sale


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice old iron thanks for the pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *:smoking:
> 
> Did you find that on your Montana trip? *


Yes I did john, was the first one of those I had seen.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *nice pics caseman that would be a nice tractor to have. was it for sale *


Sorry bear, the guy told me the story of how he come to get it and it sounded like he wouldn't part with it.   
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Nice old iron thanks for the pictures:thumbsup: *


Jody,   mg: mg: mg: mg: OLd Iron I'm speech less.

btw I almost missed your most, you musta got the mower loaded and traded in on a new one     
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

nice piks casemand:thumbsup: no allises in yer journeys lol


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigallis _
> *nice piks casemand:thumbsup: no allises in yer journeys lol *


Well there was one old allis, never got pictures of it            Guess I must be slipping
caseman-d


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

ill let u slide this time casemand lollol:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigallis _
> *ill let u slide this time casemand lollol:jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb *


I'll get you a picture of an old allis before the weekends over.       
caseman-d


----------

